#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Internet of Things (IoT) >  >  Android 10: A Glimpse of Its Features!

## Bhavya

The next big version of Android operating system is almost here. The new Android 10 version also called as Android Q loaded with lots of new features like: Next-generation AI Assistant, more notification control options, new Bubbles notification for apps and dark mode option. It expected that this new version will be officially release on September 3rd,2019. Guys, what your expectation about Android 10? Let's share your expectations in the comments.

----------

